# St-E3 + 600ex-rt + 430EXii



## stoneysnapper (Feb 24, 2013)

Does anyone know if its possible to trigger a 600Ex-rt via an ST-E3 and at the same time have the 600ex-rt trigger the 430exii.

From what I can see and I hope I am wrong the 600 works in either radio or optical modes and cant trigger a 430exii when its triggered itself by radio from the st-e3. I've triggered the 430exii from the 600 while its on camera, which is obviously straight forward enough however I was hoping that in order to avoid buying another 600 I could use the 430exii as a cost effective double flash set up if I ever need it.

Any suggestions or confirmation of my thoughts welcomed.

Cheers.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 24, 2013)

Sorry, not possible with that setup. What you could do is buy an optical trigger for the 430EX II (you'd have to set power manually, no E-TTL II). Try one of these (you'll need the hotshoe adapter mentioned, too).


----------



## stoneysnapper (Feb 24, 2013)

Brilliant Neuro, first class as always. I had just finished reading a previous similar post on the same thing dated last December or so, although that was 580ii's.

Thanks again, nice cheap solution, I'll see if I can get them in the UK.


----------



## eli72 (Feb 24, 2013)

You could also get a long sync cord (see, e.g., http://ocfgear.com/) which would let you use the 600 off camera and still trigger the 430 optically as a slave in ETTL or Manual, I think. The 10m cord is $65 and the 5m cord is $48.


----------



## stoneysnapper (Feb 25, 2013)

eli72 said:


> You could also get a long sync cord (see, e.g., http://ocfgear.com/) which would let you use the 600 off camera and still trigger the 430 optically as a slave in ETTL or Manual, I think. The 10m cord is $65 and the 5m cord is $48.



Thanks, having spent circa £250 on an ST-E3 trigger I want to avoid cables if I can but its still a good option, thanks again.


----------

